# Thus Far- a Nelson Experience



## benjysirois (Jun 26, 2013)

As I sat on the porch of the house I'm staying in currently last evening I was promptly asked to act in a music video for the Nelson punk band Thus Far's "Lock The Door!"
Check 'em out!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 27, 2013)

pretty good man, what did they film the band with? it looks like it was shot in the 1950's.


----------



## benjysirois (Jun 28, 2013)

I have no idea. They were using a pretty cheap Sony digital cam for the acting shots but the band footage was shot by some fan at the time. I'll ask when I see them around again!


----------

